
Compiler Bomb: 29 Bytes of C code that takes 27 minutes to compile - pcr910303
https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/69189/build-a-compiler-bomb/69193#69193
======
gjvc
These remind one that a compiler is not something magical, not a black box,
just a program like any other.

